# CSS | DIV-Container im Kachelformat



## BOCHUM SUPPORT (17. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
versuche grad in meinem content-bereich verschieden große div-container in ein kachelformat zu verpacken.

Es sollte am Ende ungefähr so aussehen nur halt, dass die grüne kachel (III) direkt unter die blaue (II) soll:



Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine 

Habe die Kacheln I, II und IV schon richtig angeordnet...
nur weiß ich jetzt nicht welchen Befehl ich anwenden muss, um kachel III unter kachel II zu positionieren :/
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Hier einmal mein HTML/CSS Code:

HTML

```
<div id="Kachel_I">
</div>

<div id="Kachel_II">
</div>

<div id="Kachel_III">
</div>

<div id=" Kachel_IV">
</div>
```

CSS

```
#kachel_I
{
    width: 490px;
    height: 300px;
    background-color: #C3C3C3;
    float: left;
}

#kachel_II
{
    width: 245px;
    height: 200px;
    background-color: #787878;
    float: left;
}

#kachel_III
{
    width: 245px;
    height: 100px;
    background-color: #5A5A5A;
    float: left;
}

#kachel_IV
{
    width: 245px;
    height: 300px;
    background-color: #FF2A2A;
    float: left;
}
```


----------



## MCoder (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

mache doch für Kachel 2 und 3 ein Container-Div.  Dann tust du dich mit der Positionierung leichter.

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## BOCHUM SUPPORT (17. Oktober 2013)

Vielen Dank, hat funktioniert


----------

